# question- flounder fishing eastern shore



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Any advice on fishing the eastern shore for flounders around kiptopeakee? I've fished the pier before but this time will be a small boat any inlets or anything close by?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

You should be able to catch them in the "ditch" at the Wise Point boat ramp. Also, try drifting in front of the pound nets at Kipto.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info, now I just gotta find out where those places are


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

The ditch is the channel that Wise Point boat ramp puts into, between the mainland and Racoon Island (be mindful of the currents, they can be swift here):

https://www.google.com/maps/place/W...2!3m1!1s0x89baf62df5e9fd9f:0x97d4db20d9f74003

The pound nets are all the sticks you see in the water below the south/eastern set of ships right out of the Kiptopeke launch:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...9876012,7522m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you for the help I appreciate it


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

rwh said:


> The ditch is the channel that Wise Point boat ramp puts into, between the mainland and Racoon Island (be mindful of the currents, they can be swift here):
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/W...2!3m1!1s0x89baf62df5e9fd9f:0x97d4db20d9f74003
> 
> ...


Do you think the currents would be too much for a stong kayaker? Looks like an interesting spot.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

It is definitely fishable from a kayak. I would time it so that you drift the last part of one current cycle through the beginning of the next and avoid the peak flow time for the most part. The current close to the bank, especially on the Racoon Island bank of the channel, is going to be less than in the middle of the channel. If your timing puts you there during the peak flow, you could always duck into a creek to fish until it slows a bit. I always try to do any kayak fishing on the eastern shore during a 1st or last quarter moon instead of a new or full moon. It makes a big difference in the amount of current you deal with. This page has the current prediction times for Wise Point. I think the speed inside the actual channel are going to be a little more than the predicted speed of Wise Point because it is so narrow, but it gets you in the ballpark for the times (make sure you scroll down for the current month because the page opens at Jamuary's predictions):

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/ge....9&ebbr=0.2&fldavgd=305&ebbavgd=075&footnote=


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow thanks, that's a great resource. Looks like I'll be heading out there middle of next week so it should be perfect.


----------

